# Height for wall mount LCD TV



## TheFigurehead

I am putting a 32 inch LCD TV on a swivel wall mount and was wondering if there are any height recommendations? My couch is about 8 ft. from the wall where the TV is going. I don’t want to put the TV too high… but I also am trying to keep it high enough so my 3 year old can’t use it as a blackboard. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## spartanstew

The middle of the screen should be at "eye" level.


PS. Scoot up your seating. The human eye can't tell the difference between SD and HD at 8' away on a 32" screen.


----------



## FYRPLG

Screen Level
If you or another adult when seating comfortabe make sure if you wear glasses with bifocals or progressive lenses you should test the viewing height with a test picture or something like that to make sure you don't view screen veiw the progressive part of the lense. alternative small pillow behind head.
Been there done that. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Zellio

Just put it high enough for you to reach it and the kid can't get near and point it toward you.

The higher it is the more movie like it is.

Make sure it's okay at that angle first though.


----------



## Grentz

I tend to like my TVs low as possible. But eye level is usually a good rule to go by.


----------



## spartanstew

Zellio said:


> The higher it is the more movie like it is.




Only if you sit in the first row at the local cineplex. Most theaters are designed so that the majority of seats have a view that is 1/3 - 1/2 way up the screen.


----------



## cjever19

Agreed, eye level. Basically for you, as low as possible.


----------



## Tom Robertson

My favorite position is top of the screen about 8' up and the bottom about 1' up... 

Then again, I can't afford one of those yet.


----------



## Zellio

spartanstew said:


> Only if you sit in the first row at the local cineplex. Most theaters are designed so that the majority of seats have a view that is 1/3 - 1/2 way up the screen.


The height of movie theaters versus your wall makes a high placement of your tv movie like from anywhere in the movie theater unless you like the upper seats.

I'm also assuming your at least 6-10 feet away, which is why I said that.

Also, if you noticed I said high but adjustable. 5-6 feet up is usually good, esp. if you can adjust it. Basically, make it your height.


----------



## spartanstew

Zellio said:


> Basically, make it your height.


Only if you plan to stand up while watching it.


----------



## Zellio

spartanstew said:


> Only if you plan to stand up while watching it.


That kinda depends on how good the tv looks on far angles.


----------



## spartanstew

Zellio said:


> That kinda depends on how good the tv looks on far angles.


While it's true that some displays will have better off-axis viewing, the main factor is comfort. I don't care how good the display looks when it's 6' high and my eyes are 3' high, I don't want to angle my neck that way every time I watch TV.

Now, you could say that from 10' away, you don't need to angle your neck and that might be correct. However, you shouldn't sit 10' away from a 32" display anyway.

So, if you're sitting the appropriate distance away from the display, you want the screen at eye level.


----------



## Nick

First, teach your child not to touch it.

Second, at your seating level, ideally, the vertical center of the your display should be at eye-level or slightly below*, but I recognize your circumstances may not be 'ideal'.

Third, 6' to 8' is a good viewing distance for a 32-incher. I just bought a 32" HDTV ($321 online) and my semi-circle seating area averages about ~7' from the screen -- a comfortable viewing distance for me, but YMMV.

Fourth, if you get a cantilevered wall mount with verticle adjustment, it will allow you to raise or lower your new set at a touch, thus possibly minimizing the danger of your 'rug-rat' using it as a drawing surface or, worse, a dart board. 

Good luck, and let us know how it works out for you.

*Those planning to watch tv while reclined in a recliner or in bed will want to raise their display above the recommended height.


----------



## TheFigurehead

I went with a cantilever wall mount at about 45 inches off the floor. It is pretty decent watching shows while kicking back in the recliner, but I agree it would probably be better if lowered just a bit. I am gonna leave it as is for a few weeks to see if I get used to it. I set this TV up in my basement, primarily to watch Cubs games during the summer months (escape the Central IL. heat)! I have a DirecTV HR-20 hooked up to the TV via HDMI cable and the HD games look really awesome, but I realized that WGN does not display in HD in my market, which is kind of a bummer. Of course, I’d trade all the HD broadcasts for a trip to the WS... 

Thanks to all for providing info… 

Great site, BTW!


----------



## dmspen

eye level +/- 30 degrees. 

OK, that was easy.


----------



## blazewon

I personally have my 46" plasma pretty high up above my fireplace and built ins but have it angled down for viewing. 

In the basement my 65" DLP sits on the default stand. Either way it looks good.


----------

